

Opal's core contributor deemed transphobic, people demand to have him removed - logicchains
https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941#issuecomment-113219234

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9741551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9741551).

------
marak830
Edit: Oh ive moved my comment too.

Holy hello-kitty-on-rocketship thats a lot of self satisfying circle jerk.

Look the giys views suck, but it hasnt (from what i read), come up at all in
any way related to the product. Gods i feel sorry for that meh guy, hes pretty
much soeaking to himself, as no ones listening.

